# Serielle Schnittstelle | Barcodescan | ohne Tastatur



## Amelia (29. Apr 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe gesehen, dass zum Thema Einlesen von Daten über die serielle Schnittstelle, 
zwecks Barcodescan, schon einiges geschrieben wurde. Leider nur mit der Möglichkeit, 
den Scanner zwischen Computer und Tastatur zuschalten. 

Mein Problem ist, dass ich keine Tastatur zur Verfügung habe und noch keine eine 
Möglichkeit gefunden habe, trotzdem an die Daten des Scanners zu kommen.

Vielleicht stelle ich mich auch einfach zu torfig an ? Bin noch neu auf dem Gebiet! 
Vielleicht kann mir irgendwer helfen ?

Dank & Gruß A.


----------



## bellmann29 (29. Apr 2005)

Wie werden BarcodeScanner zwischen die Tastatur und den Computer gesetzt, gelegt. Und welche Aufgabe hat dann noch die serielle Schnittstelle.

Versteh ich irgendwie nich. Verlinke bitte mal diese Themen. Damit ich mir das ansehen kann.


----------



## abollm (2. Mai 2005)

Amelia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hema Einlesen von Daten über die serielle Schnittstelle,
> zwecks Barcodescan, schon einiges geschrieben wurde. Leider nur mit der Möglichkeit,
> den Scanner zwischen Computer und Tastatur zuschalten.



Also ich arbeitete beruflich ab und zu mit einer Barcode-Scanner-Lösung. Das Ganze läuft so ab, dass ein üblicher Barcodescanner autark (also ohne Anschluss an den PC) während des eigentlichen Scanvorgangs arbeitet und erst nach Abschluss einer Erfassung die gespeicherten Daten via RS-232- (seriell) oder IrDA- (infrarot)-Schnittstelle zum PC überträgt.

Der Scanner selbst ist mit einer so genannten Firmware für die anstehende Aufgabe ausgestattet und kann zu Ladezwecken außerhalb der normalen Bedienzeiten in einer Craddle-Station aufgeladen werden. Also nichts mit Tastatur.


----------



## wro (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe keine praktischen Erfahrungen damit, aber von Sun gibt's das Package javax.comm. Das sollte weiterhelfen.
Damit kann man u.a. die serielle Schnittstelle ansprechen.

Nach was zu Thema Barcodescanner. Von Metrologic z.B. gibt's Scanner in verschiedenen Ausführungen, was den Anschluss an den PC betrifft. Es gibt die Ausführung mit USB und die Ausführung mit seriellem Anschluß. Hier kurz die Vor- und Nachteile:

USB:   + kein separates Netzteil erforderlich.
          - Die Zeichen, die vom Scanner kommen, sind programmtechnisch nicht so einfach von Tastatureingaben zu unterscheiden.

Seriell: - spearates Netzteil für den Scanner erforderlich.
           - etwas komplizierte Einstellung bis Scanner und Computer sich verstehen. 
             (Baudrate, Datenbits etc. müssen auf beiden Seiten korrekt eingestellt sein.)
              Eigentlich trivial, trotzdem beliebte Fehlerquelle.
           + klare Trennung zwischen Tastatur- und Scanner-Input.


Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## Amelia (3. Mai 2005)

Danke für Eure Antworten. Die  javax.comm hat mir schonmal ein Schrittchen weiter geholfen! Dachte ich zumindest.
Das heisst ich habe noch ein Problem, obwohl es doch nur wenige Zeilen Code sind :roll:



```
import java.io.*;
import java.net.URL;

public class comframe {
	public static void main(String[] args)  throws Exception {
	    URL myURL = new URL("http://www.google.de");
	    System.out.println(myURL.getProtocol());
	    System.out.println(myURL.getHost());
	    System.out.println(myURL.getPort());
	    System.out.println(myURL.toURI());
	}//main
}//comframe
```


Fehlermeldung:
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.Error: Unaufgelöstes Kompilierungsproblem: 
	at comframe.main(comframe.java:32)[/code]

Wo liegt mein Fehler ?   :?:


----------



## abollm (3. Mai 2005)

Hmm, du hast nur ca. 12 Zeilen Code, der Compiler meint aber, dass ein "unresolved..." Problem in deiner Zeile 32 vorliegt. Steht dort in der Zeile 32 zufälligerweise irgendein Müll?


----------



## wro (3. Mai 2005)

Wenn ich den Code dem Compiler vom JDK 1.5 zum Fraß vorwerfe, so hat dieser an diesen 12 Zeilen nichts auzusetzen. Der Fehler liegt also vermutlich einige Zeilen tiefer.


Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## Amelia (4. Mai 2005)

Ja sorry, iggnoriert das mal, ich habe zur besseren Übersicht 
nen paar auskommentierte Zeilen hier rausgeschmissen. 
Aber die können ja schlecht der Fehler sein !? :/


----------



## Illuvatar (4. Mai 2005)

Unwahrscheinlich. Was steht denn in Zeile 32???


----------



## Amelia (4. Mai 2005)

In Zeile 32 steht lediglich eine Definition:


```
private String xmlfile = "config.xml";
```


----------



## Illuvatar (4. Mai 2005)

Schonmal neu compiliert?


----------



## wro (4. Mai 2005)

Ich bin ein Schnarchzapfen. Es ist ja kein Compiler-Fehler, sondern eine Meldung vom Laufzeitsystem. Aber auch wenn ich es starte erhalte ich folgende Ausgabe:

http
www.google.de
-1
http://www.google.de


Gruß

Wolfgang


----------

